# HardwareDecoders Mining Farm



## HardwareDecoder




----------



## HardwareDecoder

24 750 ti's and 10 more 280x vapor-x coming this week


----------



## DoctorNick

Holy! Crazy stuff man, subbed!


----------



## Shogon

Not bad ambient temps considering all those cards! I woke up one morning and it was 91F in my room







with just 4 cards!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoctorNick*
> 
> Holy! Crazy stuff man, subbed!


there is a lot more than that but i'm too lazy to drag it all out haha.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Not bad ambient temps considering all those cards! I woke up one morning and it was 91F in my room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with just 4 cards!


I am heating my house with it right now, it is 20F or less outside and it's nice and warm in the whole house, thermostat 1 level above the mining farm reads 74F. LOL


----------



## Demondrumer

I love seeing mineing rigs!
mad respect for all the hardware


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demondrumer*
> 
> I love seeing mineing rigs!
> mad respect for all the hardware


Thanks dude I am waiting for someone to show up and cry about how I'm killing GPU prices.

I should mention all the stuff spread out out on the hardwood is just stuff I have waiting for the next batch of gpus


----------



## Crizume

Beast man.

Did you get in early on btc and used that to fund it?

An i gotta ask how much hashing power?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Beast man.
> 
> Did you get in early on btc and used that to fund it?
> 
> An i gotta ask how much hashing power?


With the 37 280x I have running right now about 27 mhash. Will have ~40 at the end of this week. I could have more but I retired all my 290/x's and I am selling them off. Too hot and noisy for the summer coming up.

I did not get in early on btc, I didn't buy any of this stuff either I have a business partner, I'm a 25 year old college student I couldn't afford any of this stuff lol. This is basically my job, building and maintaining mining rigs. Business partner formulates strategies for making back his money basically.


----------



## ThatOneNewGuy

just....


----------



## Hukkel

That is nice indeed.
Do you get a nice cut of the profit?


----------



## hartle4

Wondering how all this is going to stay cool when it turns summer are you in a place that does not get very hot. I don't even think it will matter if outside temps get even in the 70's. Even with lower end cards they are going to get HOT! Your electricity usage will go up a lot too.


----------



## Hukkel

If these things use so little power I can't imagine them running hot even in summer. Even if so he can just clock them back to stock clocks / downclock them for the time being.


----------



## dealio

some of those pics look shopped, i can tell from some of the pixels.. so we still dont believe you


----------



## hartle4

he did say he was heating his whole house with these rigs with it being 20 degrees outside. That is hot if you ask me


----------



## DizZz

Wow that is a crazy setup


----------



## DVLux

I hope you won't have lady friends over, because I am sure they will scream when they see this mess. XD


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> I hope you won't have lady friends over, because I am sure they will scream when they see this mess. XD


I'm married and my wife Is pissed computer stuff is everywhere


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> If these things use so little power I can't imagine them running hot even in summer. Even if so he can just clock them back to stock clocks / downclock them for the time being.


the 280x use a good bit of power, which is why I'm moving to 750 ti's. I'm gonna hold off on buying anything else after these last 10 280x and 24 750ti come in. I have a feeling the high end Maxwell chips coming out by the end of this year are gonna be amazing.

Just got a 650$ power bill heh.


----------



## hollywood406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> the 280x use a good bit of power, which is why I'm moving to 750 ti's. I'm gonna hold off on buying anything else after these last 10 280x and 24 750ti come in. I have a feeling the high end Maxwell chips coming out by the end of this year are gonna be amazing.
> 
> Just got a 650$ power bill heh.


Fascinating......Thanks for sharing the details. That's an amazing setup, is it very loud?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollywood406*
> 
> Fascinating......Thanks for sharing the details. That's an amazing setup, is it very loud?


it isn't as loud as you think. can barely hear it up stairs.


----------



## DizZz

What OS are you running on these machines?


----------



## drnilly007

Of all the hardware I didn't see any Protection software!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> I hope you won't have lady friends over, because I am sure they will scream when they see this mess. XD


Who needs lady friends when you have enough hardware to hack into any security in the world.


----------



## btupsx

Very interested in your 750 ti results, keep us posted.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Very interested in your 750 ti results, keep us posted.


yep I just setup a test bench for the 750 ti's sorry for the blurry pic. Some people had reported riser issues w/ windows 8 so I will be using windows 7 I would prefer to use Linux but idk how to overclock 750ti's on Linux.

I am very excited to get the 24 that are coming tomorrow. Should help with my outrageous power bill lol.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Of all the hardware I didn't see any Protection software!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs lady friends when you have enough hardware to hack into any security in the world.


haha like I said i'm married, geeks can get girls too.


----------



## ShortySmalls

INB4 D.E.A SWAT team shows up at your house, based on power usage thinking its a grow house.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yep I just setup a test bench for the 750 ti's sorry for the blurry pic. Some people had reported riser issues w/ windows 8 so I will be using windows 7 I would prefer to use Linux but idk how to overclock 750ti's on Linux.
> 
> I am very excited to get the 24 that are coming tomorrow. Should help with my outrageous power bill lol.


You could flash bios's. What linux distro do you normally use for mining?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> INB4 D.E.A SWAT team shows up at your house, based on power usage thinking its a grow house.


That happened to someone who was running [email protected] on here a couple days ago








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Had to take a bit of a break from Folding -- was served a search warrant on Friday, apparently the power company thought I was up to something nefarious since my power usage was "alarmingly disproportionate to other homeowners" in the area. I've just gotten most everything back in order, so I can resuming chasing 30 mil and beyond!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> You could flash bios's. What linux distro do you normally use for mining?


Im not sure anyone knows how to flash a bios to change clocks on Maxwell yet, I know how to flash the tdp... the clock section of kepler bios tweak confuses me though.

I usually use BAMT on my 280x farm, but I have used Ubuntu in the past and I would likely do so for the 750ti rigs since they won't be using sgminer anyway.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> INB4 D.E.A SWAT team shows up at your house, based on power usage thinking its a grow house.


hey let them show up I have nothing to hide.


----------



## ShortySmalls

live picture from outside of OP's house right now


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> live picture from outside of OP's house right now


haha. High electric usage alone isn't probable cause btw.


----------



## DizZz

Which 750 Ti's did you order?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Which 750 Ti's did you order?


the gigabyte ones.

gigabyte and sapphire are my favorite brands


----------



## Jim888

wow very cool


----------



## Willanhanyard

Wow that is amazing! I myself am thinking about setting up a farm (not that big though







). If you don't mind me asking, where did you happen to get all of those 280x's? They seem to be out of stock everywhere. Also, did you buy them at a really marked up price, or were they decent enough?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Wow that is amazing! I myself am thinking about setting up a farm (not that big though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). If you don't mind me asking, where did you happen to get all of those 280x's? They seem to be out of stock everywhere. Also, did you buy them at a really marked up price, or were they decent enough?


from super biiz, they were pretty marked up, over $400 a piece A lot of them came with R7 240's though as a "gift" from sapphire, sent those to amazon and they sold for $60 a piece. Actually have another 10 vaporx 280x coming tomorrow and they come with r7 240's also which helps knock the price down some and I got a 240 for my htpc which Is nice I guess.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

hey if you want an update to my adventures with the 750ti's here you go.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1468166/gtx-750-ti-mining/290#post_21909915


----------



## tian105

what operating system do you run on them? are those SSDs for each mining rig that you have?
are these connected to the same switch? how much did the switch cost?

thanks!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tian105*
> 
> what operating system do you run on them? are those SSDs for each mining rig that you have?
> are these connected to the same switch? how much did the switch cost?
> 
> thanks!


I use usb keys on the 8 280x rigs I have, i decided to grab some ssds for the new 4x - 6x 750ti rigs I built. Im using a trendnet 100mbps green switch. I dont remember what it cost $60 or so maybe ?


----------



## Rage19420

Very nice indeed. How are you powering them? Did you have a bring in another main?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Very nice indeed. How are you powering them? Did you have a bring in another main?


200 amp panel w/ 240v circuits and pdus


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Hey ill be adding 24 750ti's and 10 more vapor-x 280x to the farm today! stay tuned for pics.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Hey ill be adding 24 750ti's and 10 more vapor-x 280x to the farm today! stay tuned for pics.


I thought you were trying to move away from 280x's?! Can't wait to see photos


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I thought you were trying to move away from 280x's?! Can't wait to see photos


I am but I had these ordered already. I won't be buying any new hardware until the high end maxwell comes out in 6 mos or whatever


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I am but I had these ordered already. I won't be buying any new hardware until the high end maxwell comes out in 6 mos or whatever


Ah ok makes sense. Yeah I have high hopes for the high end maxwell going off the enormous performance/power increase the 750 Ti has displayed.


----------



## cam51037

So what coins are you mining currently? Your farm looks really nice so far, do you have UPSes on the machines in case of a power failure?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> So what coins are you mining currently? Your farm looks really nice so far, do you have UPSes on the machines in case of a power failure?


No I don't that would probably be quite the investment for the amount of power I am using. My power has gone out once or twice in the last 3 years and each time for a short duration so I'm not that concerned about it.

I am actually doing a coin switching pool, but mostly i'm renting my hash power out on betarigs.com cause i've figured out I can make 10-20% more doing that than mining for my self.

I think i'm gonna do a video today after I get everything setup so people can get a "feel" for how it really looks and sounds.

Just make sure you point a blow drier at your body when you watch the video for the full effect


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> No I don't that would probably be quite the investment for the amount of power I am using. My power has gone out once or twice in the last 3 years and each time for a short duration so I'm not that concerned about it.
> 
> I am actually doing a coin switching pool, but mostly i'm renting my hash power out on betarigs.com cause i've figured out I can make 10-20% more doing that than mining for my self.
> 
> I think i'm gonna do a video today after I get everything setup so people can get a "feel" for how it really looks and sounds.
> 
> Just make sure you point a blow drier at your body when you watch the video for the full effect


Hmm I'll have to check out BetaRigs and see if anyone is interested in renting out a couple of my computers.

As for your power, you're lucky it goes out that often! Where I live it's not uncommon for the power to go out once every couple of weeks, which is a huge pain when you're mining and have to restart things.

*EDIT: *Geez I posted my rig up and within 5 minutes somebody has already rented it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Hmm I'll have to check out BetaRigs and see if anyone is interested in renting out a couple of my computers.
> 
> As for your power, you're lucky it goes out that often! Where I live it's not uncommon for the power to go out once every couple of weeks, which is a huge pain when you're mining and have to restart things.


Yeah usually the only time anything ever goes out is if it is physically damaged by mother nature, or some moron driver hitting a pole.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Yeah usually the only time anything ever goes out is if it is physically damaged by mother nature, or some moron driver hitting a pole.


Oh I see, yeah where I live the population is expanding and the power grid isn't growing quick enough with the population.

Not sure if you saw or not, but I said I posted my rig on BetaRigs and already have an order - it hasn't even been five minutes that the ad has been up for yet!


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Just got a 650$ power bill heh.


Where do you live that electricity costs so much?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Where do you live that electricity costs so much?


You've got to keep in mind that he's using 20+ GPU's, I know how the power works here is that they estimate it for 2 months, then do an actual reading the 3rd month, sometimes the 3rd month bill is super high, or super low just because of their poor estimates.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> You've got to keep in mind that he's using 20+ GPU's, I know how the power works here is that they estimate it for 2 months, then do an actual reading the 3rd month, sometimes the 3rd month bill is super high, or super low just because of their poor estimates.


. gonna be 44 280x and 24 750 ti. I had a ton of 290s running during that billing period too


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Where do you live that electricity costs so much?
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to keep in mind that he's using 20+ GPU's, I know how the power works here is that *they estimate it for 2 months, then do an actual reading the 3rd month*, sometimes the 3rd month bill is super high, or super low just because of their poor estimates.
Click to expand...

wow thats old timey


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> I thought you were trying to move away from 280x's?! Can't wait to see photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am but I had these ordered already. I won't be buying any new hardware until the high end maxwell comes out in 6 mos or whatever
Click to expand...

So wait is this stuff yours or are you just running it for somebody?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So wait is this stuff yours or are you just running it for somebody?


running it for someone for a percentage.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

got the 10 new vapor-x installed! pics to come soon gonna take a short break and work on the TI rigs.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So wait is this stuff yours or are you just running it for somebody?
> 
> 
> 
> running it for someone for a percentage.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> got the 10 new vapor-x installed! pics to come soon gonna take a short break and work on the TI rigs.


Thats cool, sounds like fun. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## DizZz

Did you get your rigs setup? Photos?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Did you get your rigs setup? Photos?


I did but nothing works, I bought garbage motherboards apparently that have terrible hash, the gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 is a total piece of crap, some of them wont work with more than 4 cards, the ones that work get like no hash. I will be returning them to amazon and im getting h81 btc pro + G3220's to replace them, I have a feeling intel+nvidia will work better than amd+nvidia.

I did get all of my 280x farm installed today though but my phone is dead so I can't take pics until tomorrow.

I will definitely put some up though. Should have all the ti's online by the end of next week









for now I'm at 35 mhash on my 280x farm.

it will work out in the end, the h81 btc pro + a celeron g3220 is the same price I paid for the ud3 basically.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I did but nothing works, I bought garbage motherboards apparently that have terrible hash, the gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 is a total piece of crap, some of them wont work with more than 4 cards, the ones that work get like no hash. I will be returning them to amazon and im getting h81 btc pro + G3220's to replace them, I have a feeling intel+nvidia will work better than amd+nvidia.
> 
> I did get all of my 280x farm installed today though but my phone is dead so I can't take pics until tomorrow.
> 
> I will definitely put some up though. Should have all the ti's online by the end of next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for now I'm at 35 mhash on my 280x farm.
> 
> it will work out in the end, the h81 btc pro + a celeron g3220 is the same price I paid for the ud3 basically.


Watch out on those H81 BTC boards - I've heard that quite a few of them have issues, whether it be dead PCI-e slots or something else, there are quite a few that have problems. Hopefully none of them have problems for you though.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I did but nothing works, I bought garbage motherboards apparently that have terrible hash, the gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 is a total piece of crap, some of them wont work with more than 4 cards, the ones that work get like no hash. I will be returning them to amazon and im getting h81 btc pro + G3220's to replace them, I have a feeling intel+nvidia will work better than amd+nvidia.
> 
> I did get all of my 280x farm installed today though but my phone is dead so I can't take pics until tomorrow.
> 
> I will definitely put some up though. Should have all the ti's online by the end of next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for now I'm at 35 mhash on my 280x farm.
> 
> it will work out in the end, the h81 btc pro + a celeron g3220 is the same price I paid for the ud3 basically.


What a bummer I hope you get it figured out! Keep us updated on the progress


----------



## lightsout

Are you finding the btc boards in stock at regular price?


----------



## jason793

That is some serious computing power.
Quick question. How are you guys converting your coins to "real" money? I just started mining the other day, haven't really tried doing anything other than getting some litecoin so far.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> That is some serious computing power.
> Quick question. How are you guys converting your coins to "real" money? I just started mining the other day, haven't really tried doing anything other than getting some litecoin so far.


There are a couple ways. First, you can use this site to transfer BTC to paypal although a couple of people have reported problems with it (I've used it four times without any issues but you might not want to take the risk). Next, you can use a site called http://www.gyft.com/ and buy gift cards with your bitcoins. Finally, you can use an exchange like coinbase to transfer the money directly to your bank account.


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you finding the btc boards in stock at regular price?


I have one BNIB I'm looking to sell for retail....


----------



## barkinos98

Hosting rigs of someone for a profit, hmm i can do that








The rig in my sig is one of my friend's, he has 3 others but i get no profit off those. Thanks for the implicit advice and amazing build bruh!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Watch out on those H81 BTC boards - I've heard that quite a few of them have issues, whether it be dead PCI-e slots or something else, there are quite a few that have problems. Hopefully none of them have problems for you though.


ohh awesome just what I wanted to hear. Well if they have issues im going to my trusty 5 slot boards in my 280x farm


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> I have one BNIB I'm looking to sell for retail....


why did you never use it?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thought you were a crazy poster exaggerating that he has *50* 280x for mining.









I guess you're sane... maybe!









Crazy set up man!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thought you were a crazy poster exaggerating that he has *50* 280x for mining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you're sane... maybe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy set up man!


yep 47 in service now.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you finding the btc boards in stock at regular price?
> 
> 
> 
> I have one BNIB I'm looking to sell for retail....
Click to expand...

Oh thanks I don't want one just noticed they are hard to find


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> why did you never use it?


Decided I didn't want more than 4 GPUs and I can use my z87 board for that many


----------



## RooTxBeeR

Where are them pics bruh


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RooTxBeeR*
> 
> Where are them pics bruh


ill go take some now, been cleaning up the house all day.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

second pic is where the Ti's are mounted, but I had to send the garbage motherboards back. Waiting on replacements now.

9x rigs of 5 280x Vapor-X, 1x rig of 2 Vapor-X, 4x rigs of 6 750 TI.

Ti's offline at this time, current mhash = ~34.3

Dell PDU's are sitting behind the racks.


----------



## Demondrumer

yea i wanna see how that many GPUS look!! Awsome work man!


----------



## etern1ty

Guys, I just wanted to say that HardwareDecoder is such a legit friend and business partner. He single handedly (along with his amazing wife), put our mining farm together. I'm all the way out on the west coast and he is on the east coast and he did all the grunt work from dealing with UPS in collecting packages on a nearly daily basis for a solid month, opening them, building rigs, testing, troubleshooting, tweaking, overclocking, RMA'ing, running to Lowe's/USPS/whatever back and forth for misc. stuff, and everything in between.

Please, bottoms up with me, for HardwareDecoder! Cheers, buddy, great work and thank you from the bottom of my heart, for all you and your wife have done to build this amazing feat.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> I have one BNIB I'm looking to sell for retail....


sent PM about that btc board.


----------



## DizZz

Love seeing photos of mining farms. Keep up the good work


----------



## HothBase

Gotta say, I'm a bit jealous of you for getting to play around with all of that sweet hardware. I started mining in December on 2x 280X and quite recently started to expand with more cards. It's just gonna be a twelve card farm for now, as I'm also just a student, and I'm paying for this out of my own savings. Planning and building rigs like these is great fun, I love it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothBase*
> 
> Gotta say, I'm a bit jealous of you for getting to play around with all of that sweet hardware. I started mining in December on 2x 280X and quite recently started to expand with more cards. It's just gonna be a twelve card farm for now, as I'm also just a student, and I'm paying for this out of my own savings. Planning and building rigs like these is great fun, I love it.


2 months ago I had one 290x. and then I met etern1ty_ lol


----------



## Willanhanyard

So organize!









Looks awesome man!


----------



## Deuce65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> No I don't that would probably be quite the investment for the amount of power I am using. My power has gone out once or twice in the last 3 years and each time for a short duration so I'm not that concerned about it.
> 
> I am actually doing a coin switching pool, but mostly i'm renting my hash power out on betarigs.com cause i've figured out I can make 10-20% more doing that than mining for my self.
> 
> I think i'm gonna do a video today after I get everything setup so people can get a "feel" for how it really looks and sounds.
> 
> Just make sure you point a blow drier at your body when you watch the video for the full effect


Question for you if you don't mind. Why would anyone want to rent hashing power? Out of curiosity I looked it up and the rates seem to be universally 20% or so above what one could possibly hope to make with the hashing power. Why would someone pay say, .05 bitcoins a day to rent equipment that is only going to earn 0.04 bitcoins a day (all numbers made up of course).


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deuce65*
> 
> Question for you if you don't mind. Why would anyone want to rent hashing power? Out of curiosity I looked it up and the rates seem to be universally 20% or so above what one could possibly hope to make with the hashing power. Why would someone pay say, .05 bitcoins a day to rent equipment that is only going to earn 0.04 bitcoins a day (all numbers made up of course).


speculation


----------



## Jim888

so...how many coins can you mine in a 24hr period?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> so...how many coins can you mine in a 24hr period?


that depends on a lot of factors... Mainly difficulty /block reward of whatever coin


----------



## HardwareDecoder

btw I got the first h81 btc board the other day from donkey, works perfectly 6x 750ti getting 1700 khash on a custom Linux.

the other 4 btc boards I ordered should be here in like an hour


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> btw I got the first h81 btc board the other day from donkey, works perfectly 6x 750ti getting 1700 khash on a custom Linux.
> 
> the other 4 btc boards I ordered should be here in like an hour


----------

